
The Racket of Single Serve Coffee Pods | mcgvr - bjmcgeever
http://mcgvr.com/2012/02/coffee-pods/
======
hapless
I suspect the reason single-serve "pod" machines are successful is
convenience. It's a single serving, piping hot, exactly when you need it. This
is not impossible to achieve with a regular grind-and-brew machine, it just
has high up-front costs.

Inexpensive grind-and-brew single-serve machines typically make really, really
wretched coffee. The good single-serve machines (e.g. Jura Capresso) start out
around $500.

~~~
bjmcgeever
Convenience is key when it comes to single-serve. No matter what, you can't
make great coffee that fast.

You may actually be surprised about the front-end costs. Dear Coffe I Love You
put together nice graphic comparing the front-end and per-cup costs of entry-
level single-serve brewers and entry-level manual brewers (specifically the
Aeropress.) Check it out: [http://www.dearcoffeeiloveyou.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03...](http://www.dearcoffeeiloveyou.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03/singlecup_cost1.jpg)

